# Freys Vermifuge Baltimore bottle 1840-1850s?



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Just dug this one up not too long ago, would like to know what the price range is for it.

 Could use a little cleaning but no cracks or chips.

 Thanks!


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 21, 2012)

Is it pontiled?

 Chris


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

No ponitl hole, but a line going from one edge acrossed to the other.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 21, 2012)

That would make it a hinge mold example and dates it to the 1860s. This mold does come open pontiled. However the pontiled examples usually have a thin flared lip. Here is a pontiled example from my collection blown in the same mold and likely dates to the 1850s. There is also an earlier mold that dates to the 1840s.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 21, 2012)

And here is a hinge mold example similar to yours. Also blown in the same mold.

 Chris


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, the bottom example is the same. Thanks for your help!

 What would be your estimate on pricing?


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 21, 2012)

The hinge mold example are probably $15-$20

 Chris


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay, cool thanks. 

 Also, I noticed you responded to the BBco Amber bottle. What would you put price wise for that?


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Jan 24, 2012)

*Freys Vermifuge Baltimore bottle - Civil War*

Your bottle seems to be the same as one I dug in a Alexandria, VA, CIVIL WAR PERIOD PIT. It seems that far too many people find an earlier pit but claim it's from the 1850's. When there is no pontil, they claim it to be from the 1870's and earlier. It's a decent find! By the way, I was then a archalogical guy with a museum.

 Mike


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 24, 2012)

*RE: Freys Vermifuge Baltimore bottle - Civil War*

Yeah, when I first researched I only saw the top of the bottle and just assumed that it was 1840/50's. Then realized with no pontil it was much later. Still a cool find, very fragile glass I'm surprised it lasted. It's one of the many but I couldn't find a price which is why I posted. Thanks!


----------

